# dobre zaplecze (uniwersytetu)



## wolfbm1

Witam.

Jak można odpowiedzieć po angielsku na następujące pytanie, używając słowa zaplecze?

Would you like to study in Oxford?
Yes, I would. I think that it has good ............... .
Facilities, infrastructure, ... ?
Zaplecze to zespół środków pomocniczych, instytucji i osób umożliwiających funkcjonowanie czegoś.


----------



## Ben Jamin

The Polish word "zaplecze" is very vague. I'm afraid you can't do it with one word only. You will have to be more specific and enumerate: staff, facilities, equipment, ... Infrastructure won't rather work with a university, it's very technological.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> The Polish word "zaplecze" is very vague. I'm afraid you can't do it with one word only. You will have to be more specific and enumerate: staff, facilities, equipment, ... Infrastructure won't rather work with a university, it's very technological.


Thank you, Ben Jamin. Yes, it is a vague word. What about "academic facilities"? Somebody suggested that I used the word "back-up" but I've always associated it with computers.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Thank you, Ben Jamin. Yes, it is a vague word. What about "academic facilities"? Somebody suggested that I used the word "back-up" but I've always associated it with computers.



If you can choose freely what you can mention in that place, then I'd suggest to write "teachers". The Oxford University has three huge assets: tradition, teachers and students. The tradition attracts good teachers, which i turn can select the best students, and in that way create the best University. These three elements are interrelated, but good teachers are absolutely indispensable and invaluable.


----------



## dreamlike

You could very well translate this into English as " a good teaching staff"


----------



## Shiromaru

I think "resources" has similar semantic scope, I'd go with that.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree with Benjamin here again. You cannot mix the faculty with buildings and swimming pools, just as an example, by using just one phrase. I would mention all the positive aspects of the university separately.


----------



## radosna

wolfbm1 said:


> Thank you, Ben Jamin. Yes, it is a vague word. What about "academic facilities"? Somebody suggested that I used the word "back-up" but I've always associated it with computers.




I don't like the use of the word "back-up" for that same reason. It has such a strong connection to computers.  The other common use of "back up" is in the context of "a back-up plan" -- meaning an alternative plan in case your original plan doesn't go through -- not very flattering & complimentary.  I think the idea you're going for behind "back-up" is to convey a sense of support, right? In that case, you could simply say, *"a strong support system"* or "*a strongly supportive infrastructure*".

I don't think that "infrastructure" is exclusive to the field of computers & technology. It's often applied to management. But you'd probably need to elaborate upon it more & modify it.  Some useful phrases you could include (in addition to many fine suggestions already offered) are:

-- a supportive academic (and/or educational) infrastructure
-- a highly supportive staff (built into it's academic infrastructure)

This is just off the top of my head.  If I think of others, I'll write again.  As an aside, I wouldn't use the word "good" here (if you're intending the affirm the high quality of the school) because it can come off as sounding almost mediocre.  More like _średnie dobry_, if you know what I mean.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thank you, radosna, for your suggestions. I used the "In context" feature for "academic infrastructure" and I found this: " Apart from the *academic infrastructure*, *SSBM students are blessed with an equally beautiful campus and state-of-the-art rejuvenation infrastructure in terms of a swimming pool, gymnasium, table tennis court, game zone, etc. This facilitates the learning process ... ." 
*It is interesting that one can use so many different words to get across the meaning of "zaplecze".


----------



## radosna

Yes, sometimes I complain about the length of words and amount of consonants it takes in Polish to make two or three syllables.  

But when it comes down to it, I think Polish is actually a very efficient language & precise language.  So much is contained in one word.


----------



## wolfbm1

Shiromaru said:


> I think "resources" has similar semantic scope, I'd go with that.


Yes, the word "resources" has a similar meaning. The semantic scope includes: zasoby, środki. bogactwa ... . Thank you, Shiromaru.


----------

